# Anyone going to the Greenville, SC shows



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be there from the 28th-31st. Thursday (the 28th) is just specialties and one of them is weimaraners. I am only taking BB as we are staying with my cousins. But I will also be showing an ESS.

Here is the entry breakdown, entries decrease everyday but I think it stays 5 pointers. 

Thursday weim specialty:

19-34(15-15)9 (92 total)
32 in the futurity but I am not doing that with BB since I did that at Nationals. 

Friday: 

17-33(12-9) (71 total)
Sweeps- 3-13 (This will be BB's last sweepstakes classes quite possibly)

Saturday:

15-30(11-7) (63 total)

Sunday: 

16-28(9-8) (61 total)

This should be fun, and I hope to walk away with at least one of those majors. Would be very awesome to finish BB at Salem (if she doesn't already finish in Greenville)

When the times are up I will post those as well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are the times 

Thursday:

Futurity/Maturity: 11:00 AM (not showing in this)
Regular: Starts after F/M

Ring: 18 (you couldn't miss it, it's the one with the 90 some grey dogs by it, lol)


Friday:

Ring: 18
Weim Sweeps: 8 AM
Regular: 9:15 AM

ESS: 1:15 pm Ring: 6
I will also be at the ECS ring (8) at 12:15.

Saturday:

Same ring
Regular: 8:00 AM

ESS: Ring 7 at 12:30 pm
I won't be at the ECS ring because they are at the same time

Sunday:

Same ring

Regular: 8:00 AM (ugh early rising every day lol)

ESS: Ring 5 at 11:00 AM
ECS: Ring 10 at 12:30 PM

I will be around all day though probably.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

SC is too far away of a drive  10 hours or so for me! Wish I could go.


----------

